
Intel open sources Nauta: multi-user, distributed environment for DL training - davidmr
https://github.com/intelAI/Nauta
======
davidmr
I'm not 100% sure that this buys you a ton since the multinode training is
still done with tensorflow clusters or horovod, so there's nothing new I can
see (after all of 10 minutes of looking, so take that with a grain of salt)
with the actual distributed pieces. That said, workflow management is still an
important piece of the training puzzle. I've seen a lot of good quantitative
work put to poor use for lack of a good workflow tool.

